# A video I made about my vertigo



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

Be sure to read the description. Maybe one of you has both vertigo and DP/DR as well?


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

eeeeh, this is not good. like being on a ship with waves. poor you! 
i have vertigo too but not so hard as in the video, i think


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

Usually mine is just a perpetual very light vertigo, with occasional short, 5 second attacks. The vid. shows me on my worst day. It's hard to think there's no connection to DP/DR, that maybe people with DP with no vertigo really have this mechanism without the actual dizziness.


----------



## xxcdawg (Nov 10, 2009)

I had vertigo really bad the night before my DR showed up.
I think I had an inner ear condition called labyrinthitis, look it up, it might explain a lot :]


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

guess you feel very helpless, i mean, controlless, with DP and vertigo? like you cannot control yourself?


----------



## whereismymind (May 21, 2009)

hey, I know exactly what you mean by this vertigo. For me, it is the worst part of my dp/dr. When I have it badly I can't focus on anything and I find it makes DR much worse. From what I have read on this (which is a lot) is that it is pretty much a side effect of you're stressed out nerves. If you are like me it is generally worse before something extra stressful or when you are feeling down.
Honestly, all I can suggest is to ignore it and focus on relaxing your body and mind. I am nearly cured of this after adopting this attitude, truly relaxing and saying who gives a fuck about this, there is nothing I can do so I will just ignore it.


----------

